

Play Framework: async I/O without the thread pool and callback hell - hamidr
http://engineering.linkedin.com/play/play-framework-async-io-without-thread-pool-and-callback-hell

======
thirsteh
Haskell supports the same via the async package:
[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/async-2.0.1.4/docs/Contro...](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/async-2.0.1.4/docs/Control-
Concurrent-Async.html)

